# Sea France bookings



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

i have just tried obtaining quotes from Sea France for june july.
Each date i entered resulted in the quote page stating that the dates, vehicle, passengers dates were not available.

Is there something going off that i have been unaware of.

dave p


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes you have been banned :lol:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Just tried a booking for 7th June returning 14th july and it worked fine.
Maybe they have banned you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Try Norfolk Line. They were far cheaper for us when we booked in October. £52 return for a 8.5 mtr van! Going in June Sunday 2pm out Sunday 10am return 3 weeks later.
TIP. If you are not in a rush, wait until NEC show is on. They will have a stand there and I am sure they will have a show discount. You don't have to go to the show. just ask a friendly person to PM/email you with the code. But I did not say that! :wink: 
My £52 was a show offer. I booked on line after comparing other companies.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I've just spoken to SeaFrance on your behalf and they say that the reason you are banned is because last time you sailed with them you were wearing shorts. This resulted in the boat being sick and 55 complaints to the capitain.
We have booked with them on the 6 June so please avoid that date.

Mike


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I've just spoken to SeaFrance on your behalf and they say that the reason you are banned is because last time you sailed with them you were wearing shorts. This resulted in the boat being sick and 55 complaints to the capitain.
> We have booked with them on the 6 June so please avoid that date.


There may be a similar problem on Norfolk Line as well. I have notified them of the situation. Although you should be ok on any crossing other than 6th as Mike and I are both crossing the channel on that day on different ferries.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Not far off Mike :lol: 

Probably it is because i only wanted to get out of France npt get in

Dave p


----------



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

*Seafrance bookings*

Hi,
Just booked with Seafrance,6m motorhome,2 adults going out 4th july returning 17th---£27


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Retried , same problem.
they obviously do not want me to leave them

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Crossing*

Book with www.poferries.com instead - as little as £31.25 each way at sensible o'clock, for upto 8.50 metres in length.

Russell


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone heard about DFDS are in talks about buying Norfolk Line? Had an e-mail from CSMA which mentioned it.

Joe & Denise


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a complimentary discount from a complaint.
I only want to travel one way. after reading the voucher i have to make a return trip.
the outbound is from Hull to Rotterdam.
i will use tesco vouchers and get home freeeeeeee

dave p


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave, use your tesco vouchers with Stena Harwich Hook if you can.

Great crossing and far superior cabins than P&O.

Treat mrs dtp to a posh cabin, highly recommended by mrs peejay 

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

All i want is a simple out and return passsage 
Hull = rotterdam

Moto gp at Assen and let daughter and son in law drop me off at rotterdam or zeebruge
and for lady p to pick me up in the morning ar Hull
easy 
Daughter to have holiday in France
come home with nh intact
no problems 

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Dave

If you are planning an inbound Calais - Dover with the tunnel, this cannot be paid for with Tesco deals. Only return trips or single Dover - Calais.

Russell


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

joedenise said:


> Anyone heard about DFDS are in talks about buying Norfolk Line? Had an e-mail from CSMA which mentioned it.
> 
> Joe & Denise


Hi J & D - DFDS have bought Norfolkline, by buying Maersk.....happened just before Christmas.

Will still be known as Norfolkline for the time being.

Rumour now is that DFDS want to increase the capacity of the 'D' class ships by stretching them....

Also - that NL will be accepting bookings from coaches very soon.

Carl & Flo


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Seafrance bookings*



dreamlander said:


> Hi,
> Just booked with Seafrance,6m motorhome,2 adults going out 4th july returning 17th---£27


Thought i had done well 
Just done a quote and as a Bon Voyage Privilage' member (not sure why) going out on sat 19th june at 20.00pm and coming back at 8.45am on the 30th June total price £38 (ammendable)Dover -Calais so looks like i will be taking that price and chance them staying staying afloat. 
Rob


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just booked Seafrance Dover Calais 2 wks over Easter 6m MH 2 adults - £34. Quoted MHF code.
Thought that was brilliant - and then I read this thread.

How did you manage £27 ? It's cheaper than staying at home !

TC


----------



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

*Seafrance bookings*

Hi Thursdayschild,Booking was with the Bon voyage deal,actually had it down to £21 at one point,but that was 2 night crossings.£27 is for early morning.Seemingly there were only 10,000 bookings in the sale up to 1st of february.
All the Best
Dreamlander


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I WAS PLEASED WITH MY £38 RETURN WITH SEA FRANCE ESPECIALLY AS GOING OUT IS ON THE FIRST SATURDAY OF THE SCHOOL SUMMER HOLS. HOPE THEY ARE STILL FLOATING THEN
BLONDEL


----------

